# Looking for help deigning a clothing line and Humor Shirts



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

I am looking to start a t-shirt line, and also do a lot of humorous t-shirts online. I am looking for artists who may want to help or perhaps contribute some designs to the site. Any idea's of a smart way to go about this ? I am considering also doing a cart in a mall for the holiday season if I get things ramped up in time. 

Any thoughts or suggestions, or perhaps you have some designs already and looking to get then out there?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

What kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually have one shirt line I have in consideration that I would like help designing. Also would like to offer the chance to introduce other peoples lines , and bring them to the retail setting. 

I have a lot of vector art and basic saying designs that I would like to do also, but I am open to anything my target market would be based, surfers, BMX bikers, skaters,... but don't want to generalize the focus to just that, want to have a wide platform of shirts that anyone could get a laugh out of and be a "good sell" in a local mall, or even just the website alone. 

There is somewhat of a theme that I want (that goes with my website, and t-shirt design) and I may want to stick with that as the main "shirt label" , but have several designs under that umbrella. 

I would love to add a touch screen display to my web cart or kiosk, so people can chose from a multitude of other designs....


----------



## Nimram (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice challenge, where is that mall located?


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Havn't chosen a mall yet , will be in Wisconsin ... Anyone SE Wisnconsin looking to collaborate ??


----------



## Nimram (Sep 1, 2011)

if you like this one you can have it. Send me a email address in PM. When you sell more than 100 you can send me one.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't forget to send George Lucas his cut too...


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

exactly. great originality.......not i say.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I have originality a plenty ... Don't need Yoda .. I already have the force within me  Warning Death star approaching Death star approaching !


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

I was wanting to Pay for some Original designs... Not like I was looking for a hand out.. But thanks anyways .. plenty of other designers out there.. including myself , just looking to add out and fill my arsenal or get people inspired by there work or looking for another avenue to generate income from , but it appears you have me shuffled under a stack of failed printers.... I understand those who work so "hard" to create original art work from your vector archives . And I can do the same as well if I chose.... Sorry , just think you all are jumping the gun when you move to criticize me... Oh, and thanks for the friendly input and suggestions !!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Earthdome said:


> Sorry , just think you all are jumping the gun when you move to criticize me...


Who's criticizing you?


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Who's criticizing you?



Well I think it's obvious no one want's to help me!?.. It seems like I am getting pinned for asking for design help as If I was asking for a hand out.. sorry if I took it the wrong way....but it seemed as if you were putting me in a "category" ..... I really am looking for design help and it doesn't seem as though I have been taken seriously... guess I had the wrong idea , or should have detailed my post better or put it in a different thread.. Having a long night with the kids here, didn't mean to take it out on anyone ... my appologies ...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread has only been up for a day. You have to give it some time for members to see the thread and offer up some help. Just because you haven't been happy with the response so far, it's a little early to jump to the conclusion that no one wants to help or you haven't been taken seriously. There are plenty of designers on this forum. I'm sure you'll get some more responses soon.

You will have to explain to me how I put you in a "category." All I did was ask you what kind of designs you were looking for. You mentioned surfers, BMX bikers and skaters. As you can see from my site, I have a few surf designs but don't do much in the biker or skater niche. So that's why I didn't respond to that post. But if you are interested in any designs, feel free to contact me.

My other post was in response to the Yoda design, which had nothing to do with you. So there should have been no reason to take offense to that.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

"_Not if anything to say about it, I have!_"

"_Careful you must be when sensing the future, Anakin. The fear of loss is a path to the dark side._""

"_Go, I will. Good relations with the Wookiees, I have._"

-Yoda


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Earthdome said:


> "_Not if anything to say about it, I have!_"
> 
> "_Careful you must be when sensing the future, Anakin. The fear of loss is a path to the dark side._""


see right there are two shirts (i guess, don't know about legal issues about movie quotes.....) anyways...

tim's right (the other tim). sometimes it takes time to get responses to certain threads. besides it being a holiday weekend you should probably move the thread to the referrals section where people know it's a place where you can solicit work. but even there it's hit or miss depending on who's on the forum at the time.

in the meantime put the kids to bed and pop a cork. "cheers to your cat!" happy labor day! -good luck.


----------



## Earthdome (Feb 25, 2011)

Understood Tim and Tim ... meet again I am sure we will. 

One down one to go , then Pop a Cork I will ! 

Cheers!, and Happy Labor day to you also !


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

I have tons of tees dedicated to comedy, sarcasm & the like. shoot me an e-mail @ [email protected].


----------



## Nimram (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry for starting a storm, my intentions were good. In my knowledge satirical use of copyrighted material constitutes Fair Use, but i might be wrong, i'm european.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Fair Use won't stop you from being sued. But that would be your defense should you go to court. Then a judge would decide if you win or lose. Bottom line... it's probably not worth taking on George Lucas.


----------



## kigo25 (Jul 10, 2011)

hi dear. i am ready to help you. if you still looking for some help. you can see my portfolio...


regards
kigo25
http://kingshukmajumdar.weebly.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Nimram said:


> Sorry for starting a storm, my intentions were good. In my knowledge satirical use of copyrighted material constitutes Fair Use, but i might be wrong, i'm european.


The yoda shirt is not satire, closer to a parody but probably not considered that but more of a Pastiche. But either way, as Kimura pointed out taking on George Lucas could be quite troublesome.


----------

